# Personalized Santa Plate, Mug & Bowl Set



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Personalized Cookies for Santa plate, Santa's Milk mug, and Reindeer Treats bowl - $25.00 plus shipping and handling or free pick up in the Lexington, KY area. 
Set includes a glass 10" plate, 16oz mug and 6" bowl with vinyl graphics.


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very , very cute.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm lowering the price to $20.00 for this set. Or you can buy them individually; $10.00 for the plate, $5.00 for the mug and $5.00 for the bowl.


----------

